# Installation of Officers for 2011



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 19, 2010)

I just returned from a tri-lodge installation it seems that yours truly has been installed once again to serve as Senior Deacon for the 2011 calender year. I want to take to time to congratulate all of those newly installed officers.

PM Mixon Sunlight # 221 PHA
PM Grant Douglas #287 PHA
PM Dobison Widow's Mite #475 PHA


----------



## poppatattoo (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats brother, may good work be done


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 19, 2010)

i got installed as senior deacon of my lodge today as well!  congrats and have fun this year, brother!


----------



## jack357 (Dec 21, 2010)

Congratulations to all the elected and appointed officers of all three lodges.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats Bro. Bruce and all the new officers!!


----------



## koricua74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations, brother.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratulations Brother Benjamin, and to ALL Brethren who are being re-seated, or seated in a new position.


----------

